# Cold weather gloves recommendations?



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

Any one got any recommendations for waterproof cold weather gloves for detailing?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just wear a pair of nitrile gloves, keep hands warm and as water gets inside them, tend to act like a wet suit. Much better than not using any gloves...


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Sealskinz but the woollen version can be a bit slippy and they are expensive.
Showa 282 or Showa 477.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I wear a pair of Nitrile gloves and then wear these over the top. Was out last weekend in 2C and my hands were nice and warm.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wonder-Gri...&qid=1610719409&rnid=1642204031&s=diy&sr=1-19


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Just wear a pair of nitrile gloves, keep hands warm and as water gets inside them, tend to act like a wet suit. Much better than not using any gloves...


I normally just use tiger gloves don't mind the cold weather mush. Was thinking a cold weather glove would be to thick so have not ordered any yet


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I wear 4mm neoprene surfing gloves, hands will be wet in the bucket anyway so might as well use that water to keep the hands warm!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Use heavy duty black marigold gloves. Keep hands warm AND dry :thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

virgiltracey said:


> I wear 4mm neoprene surfing gloves, hands will be wet in the bucket anyway so might as well use that water to keep the hands warm!


Do these have anything on the palm. Iv got a pair but there are little plastic spots for grip all over the palm.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

pump said:


> Any one got any recommendations for waterproof cold weather gloves for detailing?
> 
> Thanks for the help


The best solution I have found is merino liner gloves inside nitrile gloves. Nitrile gloves alone won't keep your hands warm, these help immensely.

https://www.merlincycles.com/sealskinz-solo-merino-liner-glove-154743.html


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

TonyHill said:


> Use heavy duty black marigold gloves. Keep hands warm AND dry :thumb:


This PLUS those thin small stretchy wooly gloves underneath :thumb:


----------



## Leel (Jan 6, 2014)

Purchased a pair of Aquaktek thermo gloves from Screwfix for £5.99. Really good, recommend


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Leel said:


> Purchased a pair of Aquaktek thermo gloves from Screwfix for £5.99. Really good, recommend


Do you use these for the contact wash, was looking at them eairler and did t know how rough the palm surface would be.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Sealskinz are brilliant. Yes they are a bit pricey but they are very warm and waterproof. A pair of nitril gloves underneath adds to keeping the hands warm in very cold weather.


----------



## Leel (Jan 6, 2014)

Kenan. Yeah use them for contact wash. Very good in this weather


----------

